# a pic and a question.



## minionkid256 (Jan 30, 2010)

opinions on the picture?

and for the photo gurus, what color background would work the best for this color? when the weather warms up i have a lot of options for photo locations.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Nice car and picture! I don't think I've ever seen that clean of wheels in winter time before, especially with snow on the ground.


----------



## minionkid256 (Jan 30, 2010)

lol, im constantly cleaning the car.


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

minionkid256 said:


> opinions on the picture?
> 
> and for the photo gurus, what color background would work the best for this color? when the weather warms up i have a lot of options for photo locations.


You have a dark colored car so you need a light background to hightlight the car. Nice photo, but the lines of the are lost in the dark background.

Hope this helps....JL


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

I'd probably kick it out of matrix metering and choose spot or center weighted instead. The camera's meter saw all that white snow and underexposed to bring the snow under control. Alternatively, if you shot it as a raw file, then you should be be able to adjust the exposure in your image editor/raw converter and try to bring up some of the lost detail in the dark areas.


----------



## minionkid256 (Jan 30, 2010)

unfortunately i cant shoot in raw. i dont have photoshop or any good editing software.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

minionkid256 said:


> unfortunately i cant shoot in raw. i dont have photoshop or any good editing software.


Both Nikon and Adobe have 30 day trial versions of Capture NX2, and Photoshop, Photoshop Elements, and Lightroom, respectively. Using each one in sequence gives you 4 months of editing bliss. Photoshop Elements will probably do most of what you might require from an image editor and is fairly inexpensively priced (< $70).


----------



## minionkid256 (Jan 30, 2010)

ill look in to that. thanks.

if i purchase anything at all it will be ps4. id rather spend a good amount of money on the best there is.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

minionkid256 said:


> ill look in to that. thanks.
> 
> if i purchase anything at all it will be ps4. id rather spend a good amount of money on the best there is.


There is no "best", just the notion of using the right tool to solve a particular problem. I have licenses for CNX2, CS4, and LR. Of those 3 tools, Lightroom sees the most use.


----------



## chicagofan00 (Feb 10, 2008)

Cliff said:


> There is no "best", just the notion of using the right tool to solve a particular problem. I have licenses for CNX2, CS4, and LR. Of those 3 tools, Lightroom sees the most use.


+1. Just because CS4 is one of the more expensive tools out there doesn't make it the best for what you would be using it for. Lightroom has some very good and powerful editing tools and is a great overall product. If you have a Mac Aperture 3 is also a great program and they just added a bunch more editing tools with the latest version.

My advice would be to start off slow with PSE or Lightroom first. No reason to jump into the shark tank right away, especially if you've never owned a photo editing program.


----------



## minionkid256 (Jan 30, 2010)

Well I took computer graphics in hs. So I'm pretty familiar with photoshop. But I'll definatly look in to lightroom.


----------

